# Finished for now



## Mungthetard (Apr 6, 2014)

View attachment 1457071957 western flyer X-53


----------



## jd56 (Apr 6, 2014)

More pics please!!!!
Preferably with the sun behind you.
Please include the beach backdrop. Just isn't enough with EastCoast beach backdrops (Va Beach Va...In this case) photos here.
Looking good loop, from what I can see.


----------

